# Dwarf Hairgrass (Eleocharis parvula) Growth Question



## @[email protected] (Oct 24, 2007)

what substrate do you have? dwarf hairgrass spreads much better in finer substrates.


----------



## gumby (Apr 3, 2008)

wow nice HC carpet. I have the opposite problem. My hairgrass is taking over my tank, and my HC is taking its sweet time.


----------



## Choco (Dec 8, 2007)

@[email protected] said:


> what substrate do you have? dwarf hairgrass spreads much better in finer substrates.


I used the flourite black regular substrate. size wise..i would say it is similar, maybe a bit smaller than the eco-complete on average.

Gumby: most of the time people complain about hairgrass being very "invasive", and most said the HC is harder to grow...but my situation seem to be the opposite.

I want my HG to look something like this: http://showcase.aquatic-gardeners.org/Img2007/View/53.jpg

Here are the spec in the tank:
PH: 7.6
Ammonia/Nitrite/Nitrate: 0
KH: approx. 7
Water Temp: (75-82F)


----------



## Avalon (Aug 14, 2004)

Hairgrass is fairly easy, but it has it's quirks and can take its sweet time. It does need adequate macros, mainly nitrogen, and moderate lighting (nothing radical, but don't shortchange it). It also is trace/iron sensitive...most people don't realize this because it's difficult to tell on such a fine leaved plant. Daily dosing of iron works wonders for this plant and keeps it nice and green. The other secret to dense growth is CO2. Once it gets going and is happy, it does get invasive!


----------



## Choco (Dec 8, 2007)

It's been a month+, and the hairgrass didn't grow a tad bit! It didn't have new shoot, and it didn't even grow taller....i used to trim the leaf down every 2-3 weeks. :icon_cry:
Some dark algae thing are also growing on the leaf. 

While on the other hand, the HC keeps on growing thicker and spreading to other area. 

Lighting should be sufficient with 26watts over 3 gallon.
I also dose flourish comprehensive weekly and excel daily.

aaa..i Wonder why..??


----------



## frozenbarb (Dec 16, 2006)

My Dwarf Hairgrass grows so slow I think its stunted.
Everything esle is growing fast except for my hairgrass.
2x39w pressurized co2 24/7 and EI and Aquasoil


----------



## Guest (Jul 31, 2008)

How do you have it planted in clumps or in little spots of it? I put mine in little spots about a inch apart and now its everywhere.

It does takes its time but in that time you dont realize most of the time its spreading. I was cleaning the substrate cause I didnt think mine was doing well either and next thing all I seen was runners all through the substrate.

I left it alone and now its worse then my corkscrew vallisneria with spreading so much.


----------



## NwFishinfool (May 4, 2007)

Choco,

First time I planted hairgrass I didn't have much growth but I had only broken the pot into 5 or 6 clumps. The second time I planted it I separated it into 3 to 4 strands and planted each separately. Huge difference in growth.

I looked at the link to your tank in your first post. It looks like it was broken into just a few clumps. I would pull the clumps out and separate into smaller bunches and you should see quite a difference.

Mike


----------



## Choco (Dec 8, 2007)

NwFishinfool said:


> Choco,
> 
> First time I planted hairgrass I didn't have much growth but I had only broken the pot into 5 or 6 clumps. The second time I planted it I separated it into 3 to 4 strands and planted each separately. Huge difference in growth.
> 
> ...


I actually broke them apart into about 15 clumps (from 2 bunches)
And I just looked back at the photos of the tank 3 months back and realize the hairgrass has been disappearing!! (instead of not growing).
It actually had decent growth in the first 2-3 months.

I am wondering if temperature has something to do with it?? Few months or more ago (winter/spring), temp are usually between 68-74'F, but in the past 2-3 months, the temp avg between 78-84'F.

But I can't find any information on hairgrass preferring colder water


----------

